# Need help on good rider 28" tires



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 30, 2011)

Any suggestions here on 28" repop tires good for riding?


----------



## bud poe (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome, there are many threads on here regarding suitable 28" tires for our old bikes.  Depends on what type of rim you are running, search the site for helpful threads..good luck!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 30, 2011)

If you have a set of clincher rims you might have some luck. If your looking for the single tubes every thing out there is for display only. I would recommend new rims and tires. However that can get spendy. It all depends on how original you want it to look. This is a picture of one option on my early 20's Hawthorne. It has Velocity P-35 rims new spokes and tires. I had the rims nickel plated to simulate a stock look and the tires are a 700x38c in cream by Specialized. This thing rides like amazing.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Dec 30, 2011)

I bought a pair of 28 x 1-1/2 tires a while ago, for an old roadster with rod brakes; I got them from the LBS. but here in Canada we also have the * canadian 28" * (only found on old bikes) which are pretty much 700 tires.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 30, 2011)

Bell No-Mor Flats solid inner tubes make useable, but not really "good"  tires for crescent/singletube rims.  A little soft and a little heavy, but they are cheap and you can roll the bike around the shop and go for a ride.  The new singletubes from West Virginia are highly thought of, but expensive.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 30, 2011)

These West Virginia tires? I love my 28s! Robert Dean is the man! These are solid pneumatic tires, in other words, no innertube. I like them!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are the ones!  They are true singletubes and come highly recommended by Wheelmen everywhere!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 30, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> These West Virginia tires? I love my 28s! Robert Dean is the man! These are solid pneumatic tires, in other words, no innertube. I like them!




Where do we get these and how much? Look like they would be good for rides around the block or have you gone on some longer rides?


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 31, 2011)

Last time I heard they were $150 each including shipping.  Here's his profile.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/member.php?11564-Robert-Dean


----------



## pnfkwfl (Dec 31, 2011)

```

```



brwstrmgmt said:


> Any suggestions here on 28" repop tires good for riding?




I run three sets of Vittoria 28" glue on tires (over 7000 cumulative miles) on my wood rim pre 1900 bicycles.  They are all from Memory Lane, the link

http://www.memorylane-classics.com/

and they have been the best source for all my 28" wood and metal rim wheel sets requiring Pneumatic glue on tires.   Here is a picture of my wife's front tire on her 1897 Ames and Frost Model 36. 





There are many options out there, and this is only my opinion.  I know some people are into other things but the bottom line is *IF you are running a true Pneumatic Tire Safety (PTS) bicycle then it was designed for pneumatic tires*, not foamy - sluggish response - cushy kinda solid, kinda air, tire things.

These Vittoria's from Memory lane are servicable on the old wood clincher style rims as well.  I have ridden them on the old steel PTS rims from 1892 & 3, to the traditional wood wheel sets of the late 1890s and even the clincher style wood rims, ANY 28" Turn Of the Century wheel set that was pneumatic will work with these Tires.  Just be certain to glue them on properly.  In over a decade of riding my glue ons I have never had one come off a rim.

Later,

Scott


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 31, 2011)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Where do we get these and how much? Look like they would be good for rides around the block or have you gone on some longer rides?




I probably have over 250 miles on them. I would ride them anywhere. The air pressure is very important to maintain at 50 PSI. As stated, contact Robert dean here at the Cabe.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2011)

schwinndoggy said:


> I probably have over 250 miles on them. I would ride them anywhere. The air pressure is very important to maintain at 50 PSI. As stated, contact Robert dean here at the Cabe.




So these are what was the Harper tire? Did you glue yours on?


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 31, 2011)

Real wood modern clincher rims with Electra 700c x 40 Amsterdam tires...Wheelfanatyk@blogspot.com


----------



## Robert Dean (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi All,

   The molds are from Harper's. I worked there for 23 years. I have made small and large changes. I removed the name spring plates and engaved with small print. Making as 4 ply tires now. Also have Pay Pal. I can be reached at A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com subect single tube tires.

       Robert Dean


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 2, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So these are what was the Harper tire? Did you glue yours on?




Yes sir, it was a 3M product, Yellow in color. contact cement type.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jan 2, 2012)

*tires and rims*

for all my  1920ies  bicycles i bought wienmann 700  rims and   700x38  tires laced in a  new depature d rear  hub  aand  new depauter front   hub i got  the  new    hoops   for  15.00  each i used  rauliegh  tires on the  first bike  black ones  the second set i used cream  700x38 the tires are about  12.00  each not to  bad i didnt  think  the spokes were   42.00  dollars a  box not   to bad i didnt  think  chucksoldbikes my local  bike  shop  gives  me  25%off  every thing i  buy  i help  him out   and he    helps me out i have  gave    him older parts  for  bikes  that  he   dont have parts  for  he sends  people to me      that  want  the older     bikes  
 nice   guy


----------



## philgreer (Jan 7, 2012)

what glue have you used on these?


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 17, 2012)

They are not cheap and super difficult to find but they are way badass and ride nicer that anything you could imagine!


http://www.a-dugast.com/index.php?p...y_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&lang=en


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 17, 2012)

*28" Tires*

The notion that there is difficulty in finding a 28” tire to ride on is a *Bicycle Urban Legend.*  There is the fact that anything you choose will be expensive.  Bottom line; in this thread alone, we have had a vein of knowledge and choice so prolific as to diffuse the notion that there are few choices.  Instead this should help to establish there is, in fact, a wealth of choices, pun intended.

Rustyspoke66 chose rim conversion to a contemporary rim & pneumatic tires
Old-Bikes chose a local distributor as well as two options on pneumatic tires
Andrew Gorman chose a dual purpose display-ride-able tire
Schwinndoggy chose the dual purpose display-ride-able tire
Pnfkwfl chose a contemporary pneumatic tire with supplier
Larmo63 chose a contemporary pneumatic tire with source
Robert Dean chose to manufacture his own tire, highly recommended herein 
Chucksoldbikes chose rim conversion to a contemporary rim & pneumatic tires
Eric Baker chose a contemporary pneumatic tire with source

There are many more choices available if you care to research the other threads on this topic.  What we have is 5 unique solutions to the same problem, in this thread alone.  Granted the rim type is critical, but the point is there are tires for every rim type out there.  Anything from the 28” on the first pneumatic tired bicycles sold in 1892 to clinchers of yesterday and today.

With so many choices I see it as a personal taste thing.  I myself prefer true glue on – hand sewn – single tube – pneumatic, like the bicycles were engineered for.  Others prefer a new wildcat manufacturer with a radical new twist, and more value for the dollar.  There are so many choices selling at such prices we now have an established market.  Things appear to have stabilized, and start to drop in price, thanks to people like Mr. Robert Dean, Kudos sir.  

For now we must revel in the thought that we can ride anything 28” we come across, provided the bicycle is mechanically sound.  Mount a set of tires upon those rims and the most harmonious event in mankind can commence; *A bicycle ride.* 

Be satisfied with the notion that at least we have a wide range of choices, and plenty of time to think about them, while saving for another set of tires for the bicycle. 

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 17, 2012)

Great summarization, I just wanted to add that the ride on true wood wheels is almost "magical." 

They run out and cruise wonderfully!


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 17, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Great summarization, I just wanted to add that the ride on true wood wheels is almost "magical."
> 
> They run out and cruise wonderfully!




Thank you, and you are right, nothing can replace a wood rim, fixed gear bicycle.  There is something majestic in its articulation and feedback.  I sometimes think humans have an inkling of genetic memory and some is activated when we experience the wood rim fixed gear ride of a well built machine.  Those synaptic links that fired in the riders of the 1800s so bright and strong as the first riders experienced mechanical flight, and then pneumatics, have been brought to life again when I ride a wood rim, fixed gear bicycle.  

Yes, “magical” indeed!

Later,

Scott


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 25, 2012)

pnfkwfl said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...




Thanks Scott, I think I need to try a set of those!! I am rebuilding a 22 Columbia Motobike and I think those would do the trick.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Jan 25, 2012)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Thanks Scott, I think I need to try a set of those!! I am rebuilding a 22 Columbia Motobike and I think those would do the trick.




I just bought another set because it reminded me how good a deal they are.  They were $150 for the SET.  You can not beat that with a stick.  True Glue on Pneumatic tires, NEW for a 28" bicycle $150.

Life is good,

KW Scott


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 14, 2012)

Who's ridden these tires before?  Do they fit on a vintage 28" metal clad rim?




ericbaker said:


> They are not cheap and super difficult to find but they are way badass and ride nicer that anything you could imagine!
> 
> 
> http://www.a-dugast.com/index.php?p...y_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1&lang=en


----------

